

The Last Days of the Polymath - zck
http://www.moreintelligentlife.com/content/edward-carr/last-days-polymath

======
chrischen
The whole is greater than the sum of the parts. I think that any hardcore
specialist will be missing out somewhat on the synergy that knowledge of the
various parts of the universe provides. But given our educational advancements
we're much more well rounded in terms of education than people a century ago.
So in that sense we're all polymaths. And having a general understanding of a
variety of topics can still produce some synergy towards increased
understanding of the universe or any specific topic.

Our intellectual capabilities haven't changed but the amount of knowledge we
know amasses. So eventually, which is happening now, we'll reach a point where
it is no longer possible to be at the head of multiple (at least scientific)
fields because there is too much to remember. Part of the reason for this is
because people have specialized terminology and field specific nuances that
must be learned ( as opposed to having concepts described in common language).

Art is an exception, because it does not advance quantitatively like science.
So we should still be able to excel in specialized knowledge and be able to
artistically express ourselves. This is also why, as the article mentions,
lots of people write. It's a form of expression. Anyone can write as long as
they have a good idea, and anyone can paint or compose since the difficulty in
doing these things has remained constant.

~~~
karam
I agree with everything you said with one exception. It will be possible at
some point to be the head of multiple science fields because our method of
learning and storing information is changing completely.

We're making this fundamental shift from storing as much as we can in our
heads to storing information outside our heads and learning more efficient
ways of looking things up.

As the depth and breadth of our collective knowledge base increases so will
our capacity to access, make connections and implement that knowledge.

------
yannis
It is a very good article. I read it last month in the paper version of the
magazine, while on holiday and stroke a chord as I always considered myself to
be one. We all have a current advantage over our predecessors in that
knowledge is now so much more freely available.

As science and engineering expands it tends to fragment into specializations.
Although I have always been advocating that specialization is for insects, the
reality of life is that you need to be top notch on one or two fields and a
generalist in as many as possible.

------
vsingh
I like studying all sorts of different things, even if it's not deemed the
best route to success these days. I don't usually do what I'm supposed to do,
anyway.

------
alanthonyc
"if...then, yes, you have to specialise,” says Chris Leek, the chairman of
British Mensa, _a club for people who score well on IQ tests._ "

------
rick2047
Actually I have heard many scientists utter something along the line of --

    
    
       "I find the barriers between disciplines often quite an artificial creation here doctor, the more I study the more I see the connections that bind this universe together becoming clear to me. It is the way of the future."

\--Proff. Friedrick Von Slick (fictional super villain in audio drama/podcast
Red Panda)

~~~
arram
That sounds like a paraphrase of something George Polya said.

